# Shaver's Simple Special Supper



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

For any members who are not so confident with cooking here is a recipe for an incredibly easy, simple and fool-proof, yet deliciously impressive meal with which to treat your partner (Valentine's Day is not long now).

Instructions are below the photos (which I have just taken - having prepared the meal for my partner, this evening).

*Borlotti Bean Goulash with Garlic Bread*

















*Ingredients*

Goulash

3 tablespoons of olive oil
6 shallots - peeled and left whole
1 large carrot - peeled and sliced
2 red peppers - de-seeded and chunked
1 large sweet potato - peeled and chunked
1 pint of vegetable stock (use a cube)
2 tablespoons of paprika
1 teaspoon of cayenne pepper
3 tablespoons of tomato purée
1 can of borlotti beans - drain and rinse
Sour cream - to garnish finished goulash

Garlic Bread

100g butter
3 garlic cloves - peeled and crushed
1 tablespoon of dried parsley
1 baguette (approximately a foot long)
Tin foil

Method

First prepare the garlic bread -

In a bowl mash butter, crushed garlic and parsley until smooth enough to spread

Cut baguette into slices almost, but not quite, all the way through the bread

Butter the baguette slices liberally on both sides with the garlic butter, using any remnants on the outside

Wrap in tin foil lengthways and seal loosely along the centre line

Next prepare the goulash -

Get a large saucepan (one with a lid, you will need this later)

Fry the shallots and carrots in the olive oil for 5 minutes

Add peppers, sweet potato, paprika and cayenne pepper, stir and fry for a further 3 minutes

Pour in the stock, add tomato purée, add borlotti beans and stir

Bring to the boil, put on the lid and simmer over a low heat for 50mins

10mins after the goulash has been simmering turn the oven on to 180 degrees Celsius

10 minutes after that put the garlic bread in the pre-heated oven and after 25 minutes open the tin foil slightly and leave in the oven for another five minutes

After the fifty minutes are up simply dish up the goulash, served with a dollop of sour cream and the garlic bread

,
,
,
,
,


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks Shaver. I trust your efforts were suitably appreciated.

In my experience, the simple dishes are often the best. At the moment I am quite interested in curries - most are really very simple. Also just finishing off the last of the frozen pheasants - with onions, carrots and celery it really makes a most delicious stew, especially with a rasher of thick bacon added.

To anyone interested in cooking game, I recommend 'Countryman's Cooking' by W.M.W. Fowler.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Beans and garlic for a romantic evening?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Pentheos said:


> Beans and garlic for a romantic evening?


Errrr...yes. Why ever not? Am I missing something here?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Langham said:


> Thanks Shaver. I trust your efforts were suitably appreciated.
> 
> In my experience, the simple dishes are often the best. At the moment I am quite interested in curries - most are really very simple. Also just finishing off the last of the frozen pheasants - with onions, carrots and celery it really makes a most delicious stew, especially with a rasher of thick bacon added.
> 
> To anyone interested in cooking game, I recommend 'Countryman's Cooking' by W.M.W. Fowler.


Langham , I have the deepest admiration for fellows who can cook. Good for you! :icon_smile:

Thank you for the recommendation, Fowler's book reviews suggest that it is worth a read in and of itself, as well as for the recipes. It is added to my Amazon wish list.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Shaver said:


> Errrr...yes. Why ever not? Am I missing something here?


LOL........and a bit of well remembered poetry to go with that fine meal (which I have seriously do intend to prepare for the wife and myself at some future point!):

"Beans, beans, the magical fruit;
the more we eat, the more we toot.
The more we toot, the better we feel;
So eat beans for every meal!"

Happy days...and nights!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL........and a bit of well remembered poetry to go with that fine meal (which) I have every intention of preparing the wife and myself at some future point!):
> 
> "Beans, beans, the magical fruit;
> the more we eat, the more we toot.
> ...


These are borlotti beans not Heinz tinned baked beans in tomato sauce.

*sigh* You guys are just impossible sometimes. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. My friend, you asked a valid question and I offered a very relevant answer(in a serious effort to alleviate your confusion). However, it should also be noted that on this side of the 'pond' we rather enjoy "sitting around the campfire, eating our beans and relieving ourselves!" If you have never seem the movie Blazing Saddles, take heed...and don't ever mess with Mongo! :crazy:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> LOL. My friend, you asked a valid question and I offered a very relevant answer(in a serious effort to alleviate your confusion). However, it should also be noted that on this side of the 'pond' we rather enjoy "sitting around the campfire, eating our beans and relieving ourselves!" If you have never seem the movie Blazing Saddles, take heed...*and don't ever mess with Mongo!* :crazy:


I will not. As I recall, if you shoot him you'll just make him mad. :icon_smile:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Shaver said:


> For any members who are not so confident with cooking here is a recipe for an incredibly easy, simple and fool-proof, yet deliciously impressive meal with which to treat your partner (Valentine's Day is not long now).
> 
> Instructions are below the photos (which I have just taken - having prepared the meal for my partner, this evening).
> 
> ...


That looks so delicious. What do you have to drink with the meal?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Shaver:

It would be great if you can cook that again tonight for all of the 60,000 Members of the AskAndy Forum. We'll all be over about 7 PM. I'll bring the Scotch! :icon_smile:


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Andy said:


> Shaver:
> 
> It would be great if you can cook that again tonight for all of the 60,000 Members of the AskAndy Forum. We'll all be over about 7 PM. I'll bring the Scotch! :icon_smile:


7pm it is. I'll be disappointed if no-one turns up. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## TheBigOne (Mar 5, 2008)

Creative meatless is wonderful


----------

